# Felt Ar Series



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Road or time trial? what the heck!(looks sweet)

Race or enthusiast?


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

Race. have a look at the geometry and compare it with a trial frame.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

gogreen18 said:


> Road or time trial? what the heck!(looks sweet)
> 
> Race or enthusiast?


Both!

Wiggins and Millar have used the AR1 to win in TTs.

Will Frishkorn used it to podium in Tour de France road stages

Dave Z. used it to capture the overall at Tour of MO. 

It sees action in ITU races under pro triathletes.

It is as versatile as you and this sport itself.

-SD


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

Dave is it possible to get that seat post far enough forward to be equivalent to a TT bike? That seems to be the unanswered question. I am very close to pulling the trigger on a bike, but am thinking I would get something like the Z4 and a B16. But if I could use the AR for Tri I would prefer to do that and have a nicer overall bike. But I want to be in that far forward position to save my legs for running. I road a B2 at felt dealer "Coates" it was the owners and it was sweet! It felt like I had barely even ridden the bike. It saved a lot of energy.

The shop is very helpful and not pushing me either way so I really am up in the air. 

We looked at my buddy's AR1 seat post yesterday and we didnt try to move it, but visually it looked like it wouldn't go very far forward. So he is thinking he needs a TT bike too and he has an AR. His is the standard seatpost that comes stock.

Z


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

phazelag said:


> Dave is it possible to get that seat post far enough forward to be equivalent to a TT bike? That seems to be the unanswered question. I am very close to pulling the trigger on a bike, but am thinking I would get something like the Z4 and a B16. But if I could use the AR for Tri I would prefer to do that and have a nicer overall bike. But I want to be in that far forward position to save my legs for running. I road a B2 at felt dealer "Coates" it was the owners and it was sweet! It felt like I had barely even ridden the bike. It saved a lot of energy.
> 
> The shop is very helpful and not pushing me either way so I really am up in the air.
> 
> ...


Triathlon specific geometry goes much further than a steep seat angle. The AR series could get as steep as ~76 degrees depending on size and saddle choice. That doesn't give you the slacker head angle, low handlebar with a short head tube, and longer front center for aerobar stability. The B16 is a better TT bike for sure, but if you are only going to own one bike, the AR is the machine.

-SD


----------



## phazelag (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Dave.

Thats what I was thinking. They AR's are best looking bike I have ever seen, and after riding one I cant stop trying to find a way to justify one. 

Z


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

"They AR's are best looking bike I have ever seen"

...yes they are, and I've been told that by numerous other riders once they have seen mine in real life.....even the LBS guy was excited about it when it came in, wish I still had his voicemail to me the first day they got mine in.


----------

